# Red tentacle like hairs poking from anus



## klumsyninja (Aug 14, 2008)

There are little red hair like tentacle poking out of the anus of many of my fish in my 20G community tank.

The tank is very well planted, houses 3 Albino BN plecos (juvies) 4 dwarf sunset Gourami, maybe 6 Otto's and a whole whack of cherry shrimp.

I took out the 4 gourami and put them in a 10G and dosed it with a tablet of Clout. I noticed it on them only but now after a better look I see them coming from the anus of my ABN..

What is it and what should I do?

Its growing right out the side of one of the Gouramis... I thought it was flukes or something but they move around like tentacles and they're not coming from it's gills..

HELP!


----------



## twohuskies (Mar 1, 2008)

I just posted about this on another thread...read here for more info:

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... p?t=192287

If you want to save your fish, I think you'll need to act quickly. This is a nasty parasite.

HTH and good luck


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

I had the same thing in one of my tanks about a year ago. I treated (successfully) with jungle paraste clear.


----------



## klumsyninja (Aug 14, 2008)

I lost the Gourami with the worst symptoms last night.

I have Clout, Prazi, Metro, API General Cure, and of course Pima and Mela Fix

Will any of these help?

Can I dose the whole tank (20G heavilly planted) without any worries of killing off all the shrimp, Malaysian Trumpet snails, and plants or will I be wiping them all out?


----------



## twohuskies (Mar 1, 2008)

Sorry about your Gourami... 

Actually, the thread on my local fish club site is about this particular parasite in Gouramis. You might want to read through that thread...lots of VERY useful info. Here's the link:

http://aquacharlotte.org/CAASBBS/viewtopic.php?t=5728

I cannot be sure, because I have no experience, but the thread above says you need the Levamasole HCL. I don't think the meds you mentioned will fix this problem, unfortunately.

The thread above also gives great information about calculating dosage, etc. Seems that you can buy the stuff at a feed store or tractor supply. I do think you'll need to begin treatment with an effective med, and quickly.

Good luck, and I hope you'll read the link above. I think it's full of great information to help your fish and tank.


----------



## Malawidolphin (Dec 15, 2006)

check out these photos, do you think this is it?

http://home.pacbell.net/asbest/Unknown_Parasites.htm


----------



## klumsyninja (Aug 14, 2008)

Yes it looks like that without the puffy white area.. Callamanus Worms

I've located some Levamisole in the area and will be dosing all off my tanks with it..

Thanks twohuskies for your post, it was full of good info


----------



## twohuskies (Mar 1, 2008)

You're welcome! Please keep us posted on your progress...Good luck and great that you found the meds so quickly!


----------



## klumsyninja (Aug 14, 2008)

Ya they're about an hour or so north of me.. Good to get out of the city for a day anyways.. going to go get them tomorrow, hopefully everyones good till then.


----------



## klumsyninja (Aug 14, 2008)

**** there's another little one almost dead.. big worm protuding from his tenders

This sucks..

I pick up the meds at 3pm, she's busy till then.

I hope I save some of them, after this guy there's only two dwarf sunsets left. They're so pretty too.. what a fricken drag


----------



## twohuskies (Mar 1, 2008)

Sorry to hear that...  hopefully you're getting the meds now and can save your remaining fish.

Keep us posted...fingers crossed for your fish!


----------



## klumsyninja (Aug 14, 2008)

Meds are in, lights are off, tomorrow I change 265G of water... woot


----------



## twohuskies (Mar 1, 2008)

Congrats on getting the meds!

How much water are you changing?!?!?!?   How big is your tank???


----------



## twohuskies (Mar 1, 2008)

Just checking in to see how things are going?


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

Can I just say that I saw the photo of the poor fish with the red worms hanging from its hiney and it's just about the most disgusting thing I've ever seen. What the (*&^ are those things and where do they come from????


----------



## klumsyninja (Aug 14, 2008)

Well the Tsunami of WC's last night was a royal PITA but other than that everything looks awesome. The fish look better, no worms this morning that I've seen yet. (there will still a couple last night)

Today they all responded to food and are eating which is a very welcome sign as they hadn't been coming out for food in a while..

So far so good. I'll keep you updated.

Supposed to do another Gravel Vac WC tonight, though not as thorough..

( I wish I had of taken pics of the worst guy of the bunch, I haven't seen pics that were anywhere near as bad as his! He had a LOT of them.. poor guy)


----------



## twohuskies (Mar 1, 2008)

GREAT NEWS!!! :thumb: :thumb: I'm sooooooooo happy things are improving! :dancing: :dancing: :dancing:

Keep us posted...


----------



## klumsyninja (Aug 14, 2008)

Well happy to say that all the little ones are out and about and behaving better than they have in weeks!

They're still a bit pale and scaly but I'm sure they'll recover nicely.

Thanks so much for the help.

Here's a pic of my fine little finned friends in question 

it's an older pic..


----------



## twohuskies (Mar 1, 2008)

FANTASTIC!!! (Or is that FINtastic?!?!?!) :thumb:

I'm so happy they are on the road to recovery, and thanks for the pic! :dancing: :dancing: :dancing:


----------

